# Geisha - Need your opinions girls



## user79 (May 17, 2006)

OK as some of you may know, I dabble with photography on the side. I've been doing self-portrait shots lately, not because I'm so self-absorbed or something and think I need a million pictures of myself, but rather because I don't know a lot of people here that I can ask to pose/model for me and I have no one else that I can take pictures of the way that I want to. I have certain ideas in my head what I want to do, so it's easier to just do the stuff myself.

Now, I'm posting them here rather than on a photography forum because it's mostly girls and I don't want any wrong attention from guys and lewd comments and such, hehe. So anyway, here's some pics I've been playing with, can you girls tell me which - if any - you like the most? Or if there's any you don't like, feel free to tell me too.

These were taken with my Canon 20D, and a bit of work done in Photoshop but nothing dramatic.

#1






#2





#3





#4







And I'll just throw this one in cuz I kinda like it, it's different though, it's from a few days ago.

#5






So any comments/suggestions please if you feel so inclined to give me some feedback, that would be great.


----------



## asteffey (May 17, 2006)

I really like #3 & #4 out of the geisha pics. 

this might sound sort of odd, but i think the lines created by your bangs onto your nose in contrast with the dark eye makeup and the shadows makes for a really interesting image. it is sort of delicate in the face area, and then your eyes travel down to see the sharpness of the robe. i really like that picture.

as far as #4 goes, if you are looking for something typical for a geisha pose, i think you nailed it there. it is such a rich image: the folds in the robe's fabric, your hair, and the nooks of your back are really interesting. i think seeing the back bare is one of the winning factors. 

as far as the other two, i have two simple comments to make as to why i did not pick them. they are all beautiful, keep in mind! 

#1. it looks like sort of a desolate picture, there is more shadow in the picture rather than you; therefore, i am not sure i like it. 

#2. this is a breathtaking picture, but it seems too posed. 

the last "random" picture is amazing. 

how about i fly you to LA and you do my wedding pictures in about 2 years?


----------



## user79 (May 17, 2006)

Thanks for the comments, was interesting to read someone else's take on the pictures! I like #4 as well but it's technically not perfect, the camera isn't completely in focus, my face is slightly blurred. I sharpened it as much as I could get away with in Photoshop but would have liked for it to be clearer. It was hard to do that shot because I had to focus it myself by reaching backwards, then get in place while the thing was set on a timer, so it's pretty much trial & error with those kind of shots.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## asteffey (May 17, 2006)

trial & error!! 

so much more impressive learning about the routine!


----------



## Dawn (May 17, 2006)

I like #2 & #4.  The lighting/shadows on #2 are so pretty.  Good Luck with your photography!


----------



## midnightlouise (May 17, 2006)

I like the 2nd one best, but they are all really good.  I like the interplay of light & shadow you have going on in all of them.  Very nice!


----------



## aquadisia (May 17, 2006)

.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (May 17, 2006)

I really like #2,3 and 4 though like you said 4 is kind of blurry but I think the softness is nice, sometimes the best pictures are the ones that tecnically AREN'T perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my fave out of those is #3 though I think its a truely stunning photo I like everything about it... and the last extra pic is amazing, thats something i'd liek to have framed on my wall stunning


----------



## Juneplum (May 17, 2006)

# 2 is my fave from the geisha bunch, but the last one is STELLAR!


----------



## user79 (May 18, 2006)

thanks for the feedback.


----------



## neotrad (May 23, 2006)

(As I am Japanese) I dig #2 for a geisha look best! 
#5 is a great photo as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That outfit looks more like chinese though you'd definitely look stunning in a real kimono(what geisha wears)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like how all these pictures came out anyway!


----------



## user79 (May 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neotrad* 
_(As I am Japanese) I dig #2 for a geisha look best! 
#5 is a great photo as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That outfit looks more like chinese though you'd definitely look stunning in a real kimono(what geisha wears)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like how all these pictures came out anyway!_

 

Yes you are right, it's more Chinese. Geisha is not an accurate name for this series at all, I just didn't know what the appropriate term would be. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wearing a real kimono would be amazing but I don't have one, hehe.

Thanks!


----------



## msthrope (May 25, 2006)

the light and shadow in the photos is wonderful in terms of the atmophere it creates.

where did you get that robe?


----------



## user79 (May 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msthrope* 
_where did you get that robe?_

 
In Chinatown here in Montreal.


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (May 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_OK as some of you may know, I dabble with photography on the side. I've been doing self-portrait shots lately, not because I'm so self-absorbed or something and think I need a million pictures of myself, but rather because I don't know a lot of people here that I can ask to pose/model for me and I have no one else that I can take pictures of the way that I want to. I have certain ideas in my head what I want to do, so it's easier to just do the stuff myself.

Now, I'm posting them here rather than on a photography forum because it's mostly girls and I don't want any wrong attention from guys and lewd comments and such, hehe. So anyway, here's some pics I've been playing with, can you girls tell me which - if any - you like the most? Or if there's any you don't like, feel free to tell me too.

These were taken with my Canon 20D, and a bit of work done in Photoshop but nothing dramatic.


And I'll just throw this one in cuz I kinda like it, it's different though, it's from a few days ago.


So any comments/suggestions please if you feel so inclined to give me some feedback, that would be great.




_

 






BEAUTIFUL JUST BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MY FAVES ARE 2 & 4 THEY JUST LEFT ME IN AWE!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




THEY SHOULD ALL BE IN A GALLERY......


----------



## kaliraksha (May 31, 2006)

I think you capture that essence in #3. #2 is the prettiest to me. #4 is hot. and your last pic is beeeaauutiful. 

honestly, #1 although its a good pic of you ... your other ones are just much more artistic


----------



## mia88 (Jun 16, 2006)

I know this is late, but I just came across this now! I think number three is amazing


----------



## Pei (Jun 16, 2006)

IMO, No 2 is most representive of a Geisha.

No 3 portrays the modern Geisha. (U seem so unreal, v unique)

Overall, beautiful pics with lovely shadow casting.


----------



## ska_wiking (Jun 18, 2006)

i love them! the look its wonderful! love the shadows! and you white skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i love more he last one! it's.. ohhhhhh!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think i want one like this..


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 14, 2006)

the second, third, and last pictures are breathtaking


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 14, 2006)

You are so beautiful!  I think that #3 is my favorite overall!


----------



## kalice (Mar 29, 2007)

They're all so gorgeous! Lol, i think i added you on my flickr. 

For #4, i think a little more contrast on the shoulder' dodge/burn a little in photoshop would give it slightly more dimension, as it draws the eyes in. Nonetheless its beautiful already.

I love #5 much more than the other ones. Silk is pretty in photos, but there's something honest and pure about the texture of cotton or linen that comes across the camera so well


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 30, 2007)

You are such a gorgeous girl. My favorite is #2. I think you definetely have an eye for photography!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 30, 2007)

You have a great eye!  3 and 4 are my favotire although there all good.  And I love #5, just beautiful =)


----------



## x-ivy (Aug 29, 2007)

these are soo beautiful!! :O

<3333


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 29, 2007)

I really like the second and third one
I think the first one has too much shadow and it's hitting your face in weird places, imo.
But they look very good/professional!


----------



## MACHOMULA (Aug 29, 2007)

I like 2 and 5.  Your talent blows me away girly!!


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 30, 2007)

#3 has a very editorial feel to it, it's my favorite.

My only qualm is the lack of headspace in these.


----------



## pichima (Aug 30, 2007)

I think #2 is the best, but all of them look really nice to me
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





you look fabulous , by the way


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ch33tah (Sep 8, 2007)

#2 and #3 are the most Geisha looking.

so mysteriously sexy. good job. i'll come visit you and we can play model/photographer for a while. ;]


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 9, 2007)

The 3/4 shot (#3) is the best to me.


----------



## sincola (Sep 11, 2007)

I like the second and the fourth ones the most, but all of them are lovely. They transmit to me innocence and mystery at the same time. I think you are really talented for photography; you do contrast the lights and the shadows very well.


----------



## somethingsinful (Sep 12, 2007)

I think that #3 would look better if you croped your arm and hand out to me it looks awkward and I wish in #2 that your head was tilted up just a little more  maybe...I really like that one but something is off in my eyes maybe less white? but anyways you are amazing and so pretty I hope we get to see more of your work


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm a fan of #2. It's like I got an intimate look at a woman who has finished her hard day doing "something" probably entertaining, service type of work, and now it's time for her to reflect on herself. I like the hair down.


----------



## amenonine (Oct 14, 2007)

wow, stunning photographs!
I love the lighting and the muted colors.  Very lovely~
I think for number 4:  its a very nice shot, though maybe it could have been better if you had your hair up?  I know there's this thing about the nape of a woman's neck is supposed to be super sexy~
Just a suggestion!

I love number 3 and 4!!


----------



## Morsel (Jan 22, 2008)

The 2nd picture is very well balanced and your shoulders look fantastic.


----------



## user79 (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, since this was bumped up by someone, I can let you all know that actually, the image Nr. 2 is going to be published in a book! It's a compilation book of female self portrait artists, and I have this one as well as a few other of my pics in it. I'm excited!


----------



## gracetre123 (Jan 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Well, since this was bumped up by someone, I can let you all know that actually, the image Nr. 2 is going to be published in a book! It's a compilation book of female self portrait artists, and I have this one as well as a few other of my pics in it. I'm excited!_

 

wow MissChievous...CONGRATULATIONS!! your pictures are perfection...you look beautiful...I´m very happy for you!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow- congrats on that! Thats huge!


----------



## Esperanza (Jan 24, 2008)

Yaaay Julia, that's awesome!! Congratulations, I'm really happy for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Is it going to be published soon?


----------



## frocher (Jan 24, 2008)

Congratulations!  Let us know when it comes out.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 25, 2008)

congrats hun!


----------

